# Taking magnesium with vitamin D



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Just thought I'd post this as a lot of people here are probably taking vitamin D supplements .

My doctor didn't tell me this, nor did the chemist when I purchased the vitamin D.
I've always suspected I have a problem with magnesium as I suffer from restless legs and leg cramps.

http://www.naturalnews.com/029195_magnesium_vitamin_D.html


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

RLS and leg cramps is a sign of Ferritin deficiency. Have you had your ferritin levels checked?

I had horrible RLS which went away once my iron levels raised.


----------



## Desertrose (Jul 30, 2013)

Yes  Currently on iron tablets. I have read of the link between low iron and restless legs and this may very well be true. Low iron just makes you feel miserable in so many ways.
For me though, the very first occurrence of restless legs was during my first pregnancy.....and the subsequent three pregnancies. I literally could NOT sleep and I absolutely HATED being pregnant.
Then, during my fourth pregnancy when I became SO depressed due to the RL's I read about the magnesium link.
I swear, the very first time I took a calcium/magnesium supplement the restless legs completely disappeared. It was like a magic pill for me!


----------

